# Workbench in procress



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Using some large pallet timbers for a benchtop, wondering what are my best options to join them, the center is smaller than the outer ones. I would like no visible fasteners but this weighs quite a bit.If Glue I would need a lot of working time.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

End view


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

These are big approx 5 X 8" on the outside top measures 18", I've been thinking about lag bolts from the center to the front but not sure how to attach the back.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I'm not a fan of mechanical fasteners in a workbench top, so I would glue it. Use a glue with a longer open time, such as Titebond III and plan your glue up to be efficient-preset the clamps, how you will spread the glue (I use a wide plastic putty knife for large surfaces) and maybe even to the extent of practicing moving the timbers so that you find the best way to stage the pieces.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

Weldwood plastic resin (urea-formaldehyde). Weldwood - DAP 402 is good stuff (expensive) long open set time 20-40 mins. (depending on humidity) I would try on scrape wood to test open time to make sure it is enough for you project. Elevate on scrap lumber (don't glue these to your table top) with a drop cloth below and use lots of clamps. I personally think that Titebond 2 or 3 will work just fine. Have everything ready before you start spreading glue.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Ditto re: Titebond. Preparation (staging) is everything.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Went with Tightbond III, as I had close to 1/2 gallon of it. Probably didn't need much clamping as the weight alone may have been enough. I cut off 28" to get it down to 8'.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Delta Radial cut this massive beam, i rarely use it but it does come in handy.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

I did have to do multiple passes.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Sanding looks good for free wood. The timbers were originally used to raise a Formula 1 race carto fit in the lower deck cargo hold of a 747-400 aircraft









.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Looking good. That's certainly a beefy top.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

It weighs quite a bit, I'm guessing over 300 lbs. It was a chore to glue up.


> Looking good. That s certainly a beefy top.
> 
> - JayT


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Not really related but the large timbers were used to load a race car on a 747-400 passenger aircraft in the lower deck forward cargo hold. The pallet measures 96" X 125 " but depending on the height of what is being moved you can elevate and overhang the base pallet by about 30" or 15" on each side, The 6" elevation of the beams I used allowed the vehicle that exceeded the 125" limitation of the base to fit. the car was probably only 10" or less over the 125" limit about 5" on each side. The pallet wood was heading to a dumpster after the vehicle was delivered. Image will give an idea about how this works the image is a LD-7 88" wide a LD-7's can also be 96" wide both are still 125" long .


----------

